# orden de los pronombres (francés)



## marimar

Hola, todavía me lío un poco con el orden de los pronombres. no se si primero se debe colocar el verbo, el "pas" o el pronombre. os pongo una frase para que me digais todas las opciones posibles. muchas gracias

- Je lui aide


----------



## Lezert

je l'aide
je ne l'aide pas


----------



## Daisa

Hola, 
espero que esto te ayude.

Je l'aide (la "l' " se entiende como "à lui")
Je ne l'aide pas (frase negativa el ne va delante y el pas va detrás del verbo)

Un saludo,


----------



## marimar

y cuando es un tiempo compuesto??
- J´ai aidé


----------



## mickaël

marimar said:
			
		

> y cuando es un tiempo compuesto??
> - J´ai aidé


Hola,

_Je l'ai aidé
Je ne l'ai pas aidé. _

En francés, se tiene derecho de poner un adverbio entre el auxiliar y el verbo.
Ex :_
Je l'ai beaucoup aidé. 
Je l'ai plutôt aidé. 
Je l'ai bien aidé. _


----------



## calabaza

Sí pero, OJO, no es "je LUI aide", el pronombre es el directo LE, no LUI.
(aider quelqu'un)


----------



## ratona!84

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola!
Tengo una duda un poco básica, pero es que me lío con los pronombres:

*¿Te hemos echado de menos = Tu nos as manqué?*

Para colmo por internet he encontrado que la traducción es _nous t'avons manqué_, pero me ha parecido que es justo lo contrario no?!

Feliz año nuevo para todos!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ratona,

Te hemos echado de menos: tu nous a manqué
Nos has echado de menos: nous t'avons manqué

Efectivamente, era todo lo contrario 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonjour a tous ! 

Me preguntaba si me podian aclarar una duda... tenia pensado que el orden del pronombre y el complemento en la siguiente frase era asi: 

Yo se lo diré (a el o ella) == Je le lui dirai

pero ahora me encuentro con esta otra frase: 

Nosotros se lo diremos (a usted) == Nous vous le dirons

En ambas el complemento y el pronombre estan en orden diferente... porque? es lo mismo ? ambas estan correctas? 

merci de votre aide ! 

x E


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

No tiene explicación, es así en tercera persona, siempre se invierte el orden lógico.

Apréndelo así, no hay más remedio. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Tampoco tengo la respuesta académica pero sospecho que es por razón de cacofonía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

¡ Yo la tengo !
es más o menos el mismo motivo que os hace decir a los españoles:
le digo
lo digo 
y... se lo digo
o sea una cuestión fonética


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

merci a tous ! como dice Cintia algo de cacofonia... hay cosas que hay que saber y listo además ! )


----------



## eroz

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si on peut dire en français "je la suis allé chercher" parce que j'ai un autre exemple où on dit "je lui ai invité" et je ne sais pas pourquoi on mets le pronom avant l'auxiliaire dans ce exemple et pas à "je suis allé la chercher".

Aussi, est-qu'on peut dire "j'ai invité lui"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Talant

Hola Eroz,

En el caso "je suis allé la chercher" el problema es que "la" corresponde al Objeto directo de "chercher". Por eso ha de ponerse junto a "chercher". Fíjate que en esa frase tienes dos verbos "suis allé" y "chercher". En cambio en el otro caso "ai invité" es un único verbo.

En cuanto a "j'ai invité lui" no se puede. Igual que no puedes decir "he invitado le" ni "he invitado a le". 

Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

tampoco se puede : je lui ai invité, ....
inviter necesita complemento directo, lo mismo que invitar
se dira "je l'ai invité" en que l' es apócope (o como se llame en castellano...) de "le" (lo) o "je l'ai invitée" con apócope de "la"(la)

se necesita más contexto, tal vez

un "truco" que me parece exacto (salvo respuestas que contradigan) :

cuando es español hay dos posibilidades de colocar el pronombre porque hay dos verbos, uno conjugado y otro en infinitivo,  en francés, lo pones entre los dos verbos

voy a buscarla = la voy a buscar = je vais LA chercher
no pueden verlo= no lo pueden ver = ils ne peuvent pas LE voir


----------



## Mink_Snopes

Hola. A ver si podéis ayudarme, porque no consigo entender *por qué se emplea le en la primera oración y en en la segunda*:

- _Elle a demandé à ses enfants de la rejoindre = Elle le leur a demandé._
- _Il a acheté du gâteau =__ Il en a acheté._

Tengo dudas en los dos casos, ya que mi libro dice:
• El pronombre_ le_ reemplaza al objeto directo.
• El pronombre _en_ reemplaza a cualquier complemento introducido por el artículo indefinido _des_ o por _de_.

En principio yo diría que en ambas debería emplearse _en_, ya que tengo entendido que un complemento introducido por una preposición nunca puede ser directo, pero si no son objeto directo, ¿*qué función desempeñan los complementos subrayados en estas dos frases*?

Gracias.


----------



## Casse-tête

- _Elle a demandé à ses enfants de la rejoindre = Elle le leur a demandé._
Pregunta : elle a demandé quoi? de la rejoindre.
à qui? à ses enfants. 
En esta frase hay un complemento directo (quoi?) y uno indirecto (à qui?). 
Para ser seguro, puedes remplazar "de la rejoindre" por algo mas sencillo, tipo "la balle", "le chemin", "le gâteau".


- _Il a acheté du gâteau =__ Il en a acheté._
Pregunta: Il a acheté quoi? du gâteau: es un complemento directo porque contesta a la pregunta quoi?

PERO:_ du, de la, des_ introducen una cuantidad que no se puede contar: no sabemos cuanto postre va a recibir en el plato. Es en estos casos que para un complemento directo se utiliza "en".
_Ejemplos: je bois de l'eau, j'en bois. Je vois des oiseaux, j'en vois._

Conclusion: el complemento directo que no puedes contar, introducido por du, de la, des, pones "en".
Està claro?


----------



## Mink_Snopes

Mi duda venía por esa regla de que el objeto directo no va con preposición, pero ya veo que no siempre se cumple.

Además de en estos dos (el del partitivo y el _de + infinitivo_), ¿podríais decirme algún otro caso en que el _objet direct_ vaya introducido por una preposición?


----------



## Links

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola.
Quiero saber cómo utilizar o que me dieran una pequeña explicación sobre las reglas de la Double Pronominalisation. Se los agradeceré mucho. Aquí les dejo un frase que encontré:
Nous remettons ces documents = Nous les lui remetrons

C'est tout. À bientôt.


----------



## Paquita

No es nada del otro mundo...

español: me mo/ te lo/ se lo/nos lo/os lo/ se lo (la/los/las)
francés = me le /te le/le lui/nous le/ vous le/ le leur (l'/la/les)

Advertirás solamente que en tercera persona, por motivos de pronunciación, lo mismo que pasáis de "le lo" a "se lo" pasamos de "lui le" a "le lui"

La cosa se complica en imperativo con el pronombre "me" => "moi"
dímelo = dis-le-moi


----------



## VRF

ATTENTION.

Grâce à Gévy, j'ai vu qu'effectivement mon explication était un peu embrouillée... Désolée 

Je corrige donc:

en français c'est normalement CD + CI, 
- sauf si nous avons pronom "en", dans ce cas c'est "CI" + "en"
ex.: Je prends le livre à Pierre -> Je le lui prend
ex.: Je prends des pommes à Pierre -> Je lui en prend.

en espagnol, c'est normalement CI + CD
ex.: Vosotros me dais un libro -> Me lo dais
ex.: Nosotros te damos un libro -> Te lo damos.
ex.: Nosotros damos un libro al niño -> Se lo damos

Siento la confusión   

Si os parece, voy a borrar la anterior intervención para evitar cualquier posible confusión


----------



## caralt

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​
Hola; estoy intentando traducir la frase " Se lo llevé al día siguiente" y, simplemente no atino ¿J'y lui apporté le jour après? Je se l'ai apporté le jour après? Je le lui ai apporté...?
La frase anterior es "S'il voulait je pouvais lui apporter mon vélo et".
Gracias, merci.


----------



## Pohana

caralt said:


> ...Se lo llevé al día siguiente...



Apporter qqch à qqn => Je le lui ai apporté le lendemain. Te aconsejaría cambiar de verbo en la primera frase, _prêter_ par exemple, y en la frase que da el título a este hilo yo utilizaría el verbo _amener_, pues apporter me suena a llevar cargado el objeto en la mano; _s'il voulait je pouvais lui prêter mon vélo, et je le lui ai amené le lendemain._

À +
Pohana


----------



## caralt

Gracias por tu ayuda, estaba empezado a estresarme la frasecita. Ah, Y cambiaré el verbo..


----------



## sharaku

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,

Una duda que me surge a la hora de aplicar "vous", ¿cómo estaría bien dicho?

"Je peut vous laisser là"
"Je peut laisser vous là"

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sharaku:

Deberías echarles un vistazo a los mensajes 14,15 y 16. La pregunta es similar y las respuestas interesantes.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## sharaku

muchas gracias no había encontrado eso, ya me ha quedado muy claro, gracias!!!


----------



## Shaula9

Salut,

J'ai une doute sur les pronoms en français. Je serai ravie si qqn peut m'aider avec la question.

La phrase est: Je donne un stylo à Marie.

Alors, je veut pronominaliser les deux compléments. Il sera "J'en lui donne un" correcte?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je lui en donne un.


----------



## Shaula9

Merci, mais il y a aucune raison pour l'ordre?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Shaula9 said:


> Merci, mais il y a aucune raison pour l'ordre?


 
Si, la grammaire de notre langue!


----------



## Shaula9

D'abord le CI suivi du CD?


----------



## alitadepollovoladora

**NUEVA PREGUNTA**

Buenas tardes,

Estoy terminando mi primer curso de francés y he visto, por separado, los pronombres cuando funcionan como complemento directo e indirecto. Sin embargo, la profesora me ha dicho que juntos se verá el curso que viene. Me ha surgido una duda y no sé si no consigo resolverla porque estoy dándole demasiados giros y ya me estoy liando.

*Mi pregunta es: En una frase, ¿qué va antes: el pronombre que funciona como complemento directo o indirecto?*

Como ejemplo, pongo la frase ''Je te le dis''. En este caso, si la frase es correcta, el complemento indirecto aparece antes. Sin embargo, y si la frase es de nuevo correcta, en ''Je la lui écris'' (Je écris une lettre à Maria), el complemento directo es el que aparece antes. ¿Hay alguna norma que no esté llevando a cabo?

He buscado por Internet pero, o las respuestas son muy vagas o no las entiendo.

Muchas gracias.


----------

